# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm hộ chiếu nhanh cho người Ngoại tỉnh - 01266200333

## thanhvannt90

*Dịch vụ làm visa đi các nước nhanh, khẩn trên toàn quốc*
GREENCANAL tư vấn cung cấp dịch vụ làm visa Khẩn đi các nước, gia hạn visa Việt Nam cho người nước ngoài đang lưu trú tại Việt Nam thủ tục đơn giản nhanh gọn làm nhanh lấy khẩn trên toàn quốc.
*Bảng giá làm visa nhanh đi các nước :*

Làm visa đi trung quốc :
Visa 3 tháng 1 lần : 75 $Visa 3 tháng 2 lần : 105 $Visa 6 tháng nhiều lần : 199 $Visa 1 năm nhiều lần : 260 $Thời gian làm visa 4 ngày làm việc.visa đi bangladesh :
Visa du lịch bangladesh : 85 $Visa công tác Bangladesh : 95 $Visa công tác dài hạn 6 tháng : liên hệVisa Myanamr :
Visa công tác myanamr : 50 $Visa myanamr cho người nước ngoài : 65 $Visa đi Ấn Độ :
Visa du lịch Ấn độ : 60 $Visa đi công tác : 150 $Visa đi công tác dài hạn 6 tháng nhiều lần : 195 $Visa đi Ai Cập : 60 $Visa đi Israel : 60 $Visa đi Pháp : 260 ERVisa Schengen : 260 $Visa đi Mỹ : 210 $Visa đi Sri lanka : 60 $Visa đi Dubai : 199 $
*Gia hạn visa cho người nước ngoài tại việt Nam :*

Gia hạn, cấp mới visa du lịch, công tác 1 tháng 1 lầnGia hạn , cấp mới visa du lịch, công tác 3 tháng 1 lầnGia hạn, cấp mới visa du lịch, công tác 3 tháng nhiều lầnGia hạn visa dài hạn 6 tháng 1 năm nhiều lầnLàm thẻ tạm trú, giấy phép lao động thời hạn 1,2,3 năm
*Duyệt công văn nhập cảnh tại sân bay nội bài và tân sơn nhất :*

Duyệt visa 1 tháng 1 lầnDuyệt visa 1 tháng nhiều lầnDuyệt visaDuyệt visa 3 tháng 1 lầnDuyệt visa 3 tháng nhiều lần
*Liên hệ : GREENCANAL VN*
*P 301, Tòa nhà  Văn Hoa, 51 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội*
*Lầu 1, 168 Võ Thị Sáu, Phường 8, Quận 3, HCM*
*Tel : 090438229 – A quyết – Ms Tâm : 01266 200 333*

----------


## phuongtb90

Làm hộ chiếu nhanh tại Hà Nội.
Ms Tâm: 01266200333
 :Gossip:

----------


## thuyvannt90

Mình hộ khẩu ngoại tỉnh làm hộ chiếu nhanh đươc không bạn

----------


## vemaybayq

Ủng hộ..!!

----------


## thientai206

hum trước t vừa đi  làm hộ chiếu nộp không pai xếp hàng có 200k mà bạn thanhvannt 90 lấy tận 500k ????   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## greencanal_20

Chắc nhâm foroif Thientai206 ak . Mình sếp hàng cả buổi mà còn không được đến chỗ bạn Thanhvan chỉ là được luôn đó.chúc bạn đắt hàng nha

----------


## greencanal_20

uppppppp phụ bác lên tốp nào.

----------


## vemaybayq

Top nhé...

----------


## vemaybayq

Cái đó là xếp số

----------

